# Looking for comments



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

2 pages:

http://www.csanola.com/newsite

This is a proposed new look for my corp. site

http://www.csanola.com/radio/blog

This will (in theory) become the primary section for our radio show.

Right now I'm more concerned with layout/feel rather than nut&bolts (I have problems with stick figures and I'm partly colorblind ... not a good combo for design .. :grin


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

want a full critique? I don't want to give you comments more than you want :grin:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

SixShooter said:


> want a full critique? I don't want to give you comments more than you want :grin:


Be kind ... or I'll have to ban ya! :grin:

Seriously, any comments are welcome.

This is my first foray outside of Front Page ... for the corp page I used Nvu (an open source editor). Plus, I did start with a free template and modified it. The blog is provided by my ISP - it's WordPress ... I again found a template and made some changes.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hmm, being banned could be fun!
Both layouts are solid... And theres nothing that needs to be changed, I'm just going to list some things that you can consider.

The SOHO computers site is centered, which isn't a bad thing at all... but consider making it fit into an 800x600 resolution size. This is something thats close to home for me, I design on a 1280x1024 monitor, so I have to make sure everything isnt really big on a lower resolution. The middle column could be shortened without making your line length too small (there's nothing wrong with the size of the column, this is just one suggestion of how to decrease the page span). Also, try increasing your side margins in that column a bit, the text could use a little more space to breathe.
The only other thing that might help that page are borders similar to the ones in the other page you posted. Not only will they change the look a bit, but they will ground the colors, making the text easier to read.

... On to the radio site.
Layout size is perfect. Fits at all resolutions 800x600 and above.
One of the only layout suggestions I can give you for that page is the spacing of the right column. The right side of it could use a bit of a buffer, especially in places like "Free Antivirus & Antispyware Apps" Its not too tight, but wouldn't hurt to add alittle more room.
The background image vibrates when I scroll up and down the page, perhaps its just my computer. Did you avoid just using the "background-image" function for any reason? That would fix the problem, but you may have decided against it for specific reasons.
I'm not a big fan of the comic sans font in the header, but thats just one stubborn guy's opinion. You made the choice to use it, so I'm sure you like it. Therefore, keep it that way :smile: Its your site after all.
Anyway, like I said at the beginning, the pages are fine, and don't need to be changed. I just gave you a list of things to think about. If you like any of the suggestions I made, please feel free to try them out. If not, give me some warning before I'm banned, I'd like to say goodbye to everyone!
Sorry about the thoroughness of the comments (atleast I didn't go into a rant about en dashes and em dashes vs. hyphens)
Hope something here helps you!
-six


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info ... I completely forgot to check the corp. site in 800x600 ... Should be an easy fix. A little less padding in the left column will work better (I have minimal padding in the mid section - the text was edge to edge).



> The only other thing that might help that page are borders similar to the ones in the other page you posted. Not only will they change the look a bit, but they will ground the colors, making the text easier to read.


Not sure what you mean here ...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hmm, I don't know how to describe this in any more detail verbally...
At http://csanola.com/newsite/ none of your cells or the main box have a border around them. 
At http://csanola.com/radio/blog/ there is a 1 pixel black border around all of your cells. Everything looks much cleaner with the borders.
If I'm still not being clear, let me know. I'm more of a visual person than I am verbal.
-Six


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok ... I added a 1px border to the tables ... It does clean it up ...

http://www.csanola.com/newsite


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks much better. If you want, try changing either the border color or background color so that the border will be visible where it meets the background.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Comment*

Ahh My comment, Most Important of the Day :grin: 

Site looks better now with the fixes Six recommended. Yes, distingushing the border to the background could enhance it. I would also suggest changing your title :grin: unless it's ment to be New Page 1 :wink: 

You could even try change the rectangular layout to a circular - rectangular. Like make the corners of the rectangle circular. 

With the Computer Solution page you could change the Black Text on a Creamy Bage instead of a plain white. Apart from that it looks good.

Overall, site looks good. Nice PHP work :wink: 

Hope that helps,
Grove :smile:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. I made a few minor changes (back to a white page bg, different gradient in the horiz separators).

Now I need to break down the CSS file and mod it.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

My turn to comment, and it's gonna be a silly comment...your links don't work -razz:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah, they've all got '#'s, which is just an empty link.


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

*Website*

I can see that you searched some site to get a idea for a design, very good idea! Allways use what you can but never steal! Change and adapt.

On the "On the Air" site i would really urge you to choose your fonts carefully. The logo with the metropolitan colors and the font, draggs your design down. It clashes with the rest of the site which is alot of white and minimal in every aspect which i like alot.

The grey lines as the background is also too big, make them much smaller something like this here! http://www.brumartech.co.za/services/index.html

Also center the next and previous links at the bottom of your page.


----------

